# hello from Ohio



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi everyone, love this site.
have had some questions and have been helped right away
thanks bunches
i have been a horse owner for 5 yrs. but a horse lover as far back as i can remember.
i am getting ready to have my first foal and am so excited and very nervous.
this will be her 3rd.
i will take any advice you all can offer.
she is due may 20th


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hey! Welcome to the forum!

Love your avatar :wink: 

You must be super excited for the foal! What is your mare and what is she bred to?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  
Have fun posting. How exciting!


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah i love my avatar too, some really nice person helped me shrink it to fit. lol
my mare is a foundation quarter horse and she will be 11 in august.
she is breed to a foundation quarter stud named Rips Blue Man.
he is grullo and the breeder(a very good friend of mine and a great guy) has breed 3 other bay mares and they all thru a grullo.
fingers are crossed.
i hope the baby has daddies head, mommas is a tad bit thick in every way :lol: .








i tried to upload a pic of daddy hope it comes thru lol
it did yeah


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh that's awesome! I hope the baby is grullo too.
Post piccies when the foal arrives


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------

